# ODNR Fishing Report 7/14



## Big Daddy

Here you go. Catch a bunch!!!

Wildlife News 
Ohio Department of Natural Resources 
Division of Wildlife 
The Fish Ohio Report 

July 14, 2004 

Tip of the Week - To float a line rub a candle or fly floatant over the first six feet of the line up from the lure. Use this technique when fishing with stick bait. Jerk the bait and then give a little slack. The bait will retrieve in zig-zag motion that bass will find irresistible. 


CENTRAL OHIO
Hoover Reservoir (Delaware and Franklin counties) - Hot surface water is now moving fish deeper towards the cool water near the thermocline. Watch your depth finder to see how deep the fish are holding. Try casting and trolling deep diving four to six-inch shad imitating crank baits at this level. The best activity is usually at sunrise and sunset. Great time to try tubes and plastic worms deep for largemouth and smallmouth bass. 710,000 saugeye fingerlings (one and one-half inch) were stocked in early June. 10 horsepower limit.

Rush Creek Lake (Fairfield and Perry counties) - July is an excellent month for channel catfish. Over 13,000 yearling channels were stocked in September, 2002, and 2,700 additional fish were stocked in 2003. Fish around downed treetops with night crawlers, cut shad, or prepared baits. Fish these same areas with tube baits or plastic worms for largemouth bass. Crappie will be holding just above the thermocline in the deeper woody cover; use minnows to catch them. Try fishing for carp around any existing weed beds with doughballs. 10 horsepower limit.



NORTHWEST OHIO
Maumee River (Wood and Lucas Counties) - Channel catfish are being taken in the area between the Maumee Dam and the Independence Dam. Night crawlers, shrimp, and chicken livers are the baits of choice among fishermen. Flatheads are also being taken in the same area with the same bait.

Findlay Reservoir #2 (Hancock County) - Walleye are being taken during the day using night crawlers. Drifting and trolling are the best methods to take these fish. Crappie are being taken on minnows from the area around the dock. Channel cats are being taken on night crawlers from the banks.

Charles Mill (Richland County) - Channel catfish are being taken at night in the shallow water areas. Cut up shad are working well for bait fished on the bottom.

Auglaize River (Allen County) - Smallmouth bass as well as rock bass in the 8-12 inch range are being caught in the Auglaize. Rooster tails and jigs seem to work the best. The Agerter Road access is the hot spot.

NORTHEAST OHIO

Beach City Reservoir and Tail water (Tuscarawas County)- Catfish is the name of the game at this 196 acre impoundment and its associated tail waters. 6 to 10 inch Bullhead catfish are hammering night crawlers and cut bait in the tail waters close to the rip rap shoreline. Survey results show that bullheads in the reservoir can reach 14 inches and the population as a whole is excellent. Bluegills, 6 to 9 inches, are being taken by boat anglers using worms, curly tailed grubs, and jigs.

Yellow Creek and Cross Creek (Jefferson)- Smallmouth bass action is heating up in creeks this time of year, so throw on an old pair on tennis shoes and some shorts, jump in, and try to land one of these bronze backs. Anglers are using ultra-light tackle and soft craws as bait near the Fernwood State Forest, which is located one mile south of US 22 near Bloomingdale. 

Killbuck Creek (Wayne County)- Since snapping turtles have laid their eggs, anglers are now targeting them as they disperse to forage for food. Most anglers are using "unconventional" angling methods to take these ill- tempered (but good eating) reptiles. Bank lines are most successful on large lakes and long stream banks and float lines seem to do best in small impoundments, like farm ponds. For bank lines you need short lengths of heavy staging to which are tied large hoods (size 5/0 to 10/0). Your line should be long enough to permit the baited hook to lie on the bottom. A number of baits can be used but, if you can stand it, bloody, tough, beef neck is best. 



SOUTHWEST OHIO
Great Miami River and Twin Creek (Montgomery and Warren counties) - 

Rock bass and smallmouth bass are being caught by anglers using small crawfish colored crankbaits or watermelon or pumpkinseed colored tubes or twister tails. Cast into the areas below the riffles allowing the bait to drift with the current. 

Flathead catfish are being caught in the Great Miami River near the Miamisburg and West Carrollton areas. Use large chubs, suckers, or goldfish as bait and fish the bait across shallow gravel or sand flat areas. Fishing has been productive a little before dark and up to a few hours after. Fishing has been good near the old spillway in West Carrollton. Saugeye are being caught by anglers using three to five feet deep jerk baits. The best time to fish is right after dark. Channel catfish are being caught by anglers using night crawlers and chubs. Place the bait on a #1/0 baitholding hook and cast into the tail waters of dams. Fish the bait on the bottom in the deeper pools or with live baits let the bait drift into the riffles and then into the deeper holes where the water is about three to five feet deep. 

Cowan Lake (Clinton County) - Located nine miles southwest of Wilmington on SR 730. Access points from S.R. 350 are Beechwood Road or Yankee Road. Access points from S.R. 730 are Sprague Road and Osborn Road. Bluegill and sunfish are being caught by anglers using crankbaits, earthworms or wax worms as bait. Good artificial bait colors are green or chartreuse. There are good fishing opportunities from a boat or along the shoreline and pier areas. Look for additional opportunities in the mouth of Cowan Creek. Keep the bait five to six feet deep. Choose a #6 long shanked hook. Channel catfish are being caught by anglers using chicken livers, cut bait, shrimp and earthworms as bait. Cast from the pier area. Keep the bait off of the bottom and about three to six feet deep. Use a #5 baitholding hook.

East Fork Lake (Clermont County) - From 275 take 32 East to Half Acre Road. Crappie are being caught by anglers using live minnows or 1/16 ounce jigs with plastic chartreuse colored tubes tipped with a live minnow or PowerBait. Fish in and around structure such as brush piles and fallen trees. Keep the bait greater than nine feet deep. Channel catfish are being caught using chicken liver as bait. Use a #8, 1/0, or 2/0 longshanked hook. Keep the bait under a bobber and off of the bottom. Channel catfish are being caught off of Tunnel Mill. 

Ohio River (Adams County) - Channel catfish and flathead catfish are being caught by anglers using chicken livers, cut bait, and spinner baits as bait. Still fish keeping the bait greater than 10 feet deep. Use a #4 baitholding hook.





SOUTHEAST OHIO

Salt Fork Lake (Guernsey Co.) -Large crappies are being caught on drop offs in deep water using twisters and minnows. Anglers have also been catching largemouth bass in good numbers throughout the lake. Channel catfish and flatheads are being caught from the shore using chicken livers and night crawlers. Water conditions are clear and the lake elevation is at normal summer levels.

Seneca Lake (Noble Co.) - Saugeye angling and success has slowed considerably with the onset of recent hot and humid weather. However, channel catfish are having good success fishing from the shore at access points along SR 313. Most catfish anglers are using night crawlers and chicken livers for bait. 

Muskingum River (Morgan Co.) - Flow is slightly below normal for this time of year. Spotted bass are being caught on spinner baits and crank baits. A few channel catfish and flatheads are also being caught in the vicinity of the McConnelsville tail water. Most anglers are using the traditional baits such as night crawlers, chicken livers, and cut baits.

(Washington Co.) -Hybrid striped bass fishing is good at the Devola dam with most fish being caught from boat near the face of the dam. Most "Hybrids" are running 16 to 20 inches long and are being caught on white ¼ ounce twister jigs. 

AEP ReCreation Land (Morgan Co.) - Good numbers of large bluegill are being caught in the more remote strip ponds and lakes in this area. Good catches of largemouth bass in the 12 to15 inch range are also being caught in these lakes. Many of these remote lakes may take 30 to 60 minutes to hike to, but hardy anglers are often rewarded with higher quality catches of bluegill and redear sunfish. Most sunfish are being caught on meal worms and wax worms. Belly boat angling is an ideal way to fish these remote lakes. 





LAKE ERIE 
Western Basin - Walleye
The best walleye fishing has been in the area around West Sister Island from the island north to Middle Sister and from the island northwest to the turnaround buoy of the Toledo shipping channel. Drifting mayfly rigs and trolling spoons or worm harnesses produce the most fish. Walleye hatched in 2003 (sizes from 5 to 10 inches) are already being caught. Please handle sub-legal fish as gently as possible and quickly return them to the water.

Yellow Perch
Yellow perch fishing has been best at the Kelleys Island airport reef, around Ballast Island, and around the cans along the north boundary of the Camp Perry firing range. Fish just off the bottom using perch spreaders tipped with shiners.

Smallmouth Bass
The best smallmouth bass fishing has been around the Bass Islands, Kelleys Island and Sandusky Bay.



Central Basin - Walleye
The best walleye fishing has been north of Lorain between the old trash dump and the sandbar, 10 to 12 miles north of Ashtabula in 70 feet of water, 1 to 3 miles north of the Chagrin River in 38 to 50 feet of water, and 3 to 4 miles west of Fairport Harbor in 35 to 45 feet of water. Trolling spoons or worm harnesses using divers or downriggers has produced the best catches.

Yellow Perch
Yellow perch fishing has been best 2 to 3 miles north of Cleveland in 35 to 48 feet of water, 3 to 4 miles north of Fairport Harbor in 50 to 56 feet of water, and 3 to 4 miles out from Ashtabula to Conneaut in 50 to 55 feet of water. A perch spreader tipped with shiners is the most popular set-up.



Smallmouth Bass
The best smallmouth bass fishing has been around Ruggles Reef and the shoreline and harbors in 15 to 30 feet of water from Fairport Harbor to Conneaut. Jigs tipped with shiners, tube jigs and crankbaits have been the most productive lures.



OHIO RIVER
Ohio River (Adams County) - Channel catfish and flathead catfish are being caught by anglers using chicken livers, cut bait, and spinner baits as bait. Still fish keeping the bait greater than 10 feet deep. Use a #4 baitholding hook.

(Meigs Co.) - The river is at normal summer pool elevation and clear. Channel catfish are being caught after dark at the Leading Creek and Shade River confluence with the Ohio River. Channel catfish are being caught on night crawlers and chicken livers. Overall fishing conditions are good in the Racine Pool of the Ohio River. A few sauger and saugeye are being caught at the Racine tail water using twisters and minnow combinations. 

(Washington Co.) - The river is at normal summer pool elevation and clear. Good numbers of channel catfish and flatheads are being caught at the Muskingum River confluence with the Ohio River and the Belpre City Ramp. Preferred baits are bluegill and large shiners and are being fished below large slip bobbers. 

(Scioto Co.) - Hybrid striped bass and white bass success has decreased recently at Greenup dam. However, nice catches of flatheads and channel catfish are being caught on cut bait fished on the bottom using ½ ounce sinkers.


----------



## Trucked

I wonder what the stock was in O'Shay this year. I can't seem to find them on the lake. I can find them below the dam o.k. but not up top.
Wonder if the stocked O'Shay this year?????
Great report. Thanks.


----------



## DaleM

In a short and SWEET answer. NO!!! None this year. Don't ask why just didn't get them yet this year. Maybe later or next year. Ask the State, maybe they will know when or if O'Shaugnessy will get more.


----------



## Trucked

I lost the fish of my life last week down O'Shay (dam). Left the net home like a real pro would and tried to horse one up on the rocks. MISTAKE................I horsed 2 before him, but Wayne was yelling, "Don't try to horse him, he's too big". I said, "It's o.k. I got 10lb line on, SNAP, SNAP, SNAP, POW, POW, POW............End of fish and lure and line. I could've put my fist in his mouth. He was already up on the rocks when everything broke loose and then he proceeded to do his "rock dance" all the way down and back into the water. While Wayne and I watched him in awe, at the sheer size of him. Neither one of us could move. Just stood there like a pair of "ROOKIES". All I could hear was Wayne's echo in my ears........"DON'T HORSE HIM UP, HE'S TOO BIG, HOLD HIM THERE AND I'LL GET THE BUCKET TO SCOOP HIM UP WITH."  
Guess I'll never forget that one, for sure. I know he won't let me forget it. All he says to me when I talk to him now, in a whisper is, "(shhh) "don't horse him".
"THAT'S MY STORY, AND I'M STICKIN TO IT".


----------

